# Crystal MPU-401 Compatible to work with my laptop



## lltcindy (Jan 15, 2004)

I am trying to get a midi keyboard to work with my Toshiba Tecra730XCDT computer laptop. I have Windows 95 installed on the computer (that's what it came with when I bought it used). The midi keyboard requires Windows 3.1 or higher and a file they require called MPU-401 (I believe this is some type of driver).When I first got the keyboard, I could see there was no place to plug in the 15 pin midi connector, so I then got a PA2713U Port Replicator. After I attached the replicator to the laptop, I booted up the computer. It said it was loading the proper drivers for the new hardware detected. Then the computer requested a Disk labeled 'Crystal CS4232 Driver Disk' - This disk is provided by your computer manufacturer - Need file 'cs4232ld.vxd'. I never recieved that disk with the computer. When I look in the System folder under drivers it lists a file named - Crystal PnP Audio System MPU-401 Compatible - has a problem. Under the Device Status area on that pop-up page it says - Device failure: Try changing the driver for this device. If that doesn't work see your hardware documentation. (Code 2). I downloaded a file - cswin95 - that sounded like what I would need from the Toshiba download site, but how do I install it. I don't know how to use DOS. Maybe it needs to go in the right folder or maybe I need to know the steps to have the computer install it in the right place. I don't have a floppy drive with my laptop, but I do have a CD ROM and an attached 100MB Zip Drive.

Please ask me anything to help clarify things for you so you could help me. What should I do to make the computer and system that I currently have work with this? Seems it should be fairly simple to make this work without upgrading any hardware or System software.

Need Help
Thanks,
Cindy Barwald


----------



## Hairy (Mar 20, 2000)

the easiest thing would be to buy a new sound card.....considered it?


----------



## lltcindy (Jan 15, 2004)

Hairy,

Thanks, I think I have downloaded the right driver from Toshiba, but it seems I need to know some DOS to install it on my laptop. I don't want to do any hardware changes if I don't have to. I thought I could just click on the download and a Windows Wizard would come up and take care of everything, but some odd type window opened up and didn't intall anything. If you have anymore tips -- would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## Hairy (Mar 20, 2000)

oops on me for not noticing it was a laptop
maybe a link to what you downloaded might help?


----------



## lltcindy (Jan 15, 2004)

Someone I've been working with on the Toshiba Forum sent me an uncompressed "Crystal Audio Driver Installation" Vers. 1.3, since I don't have a floppy to make an installation disk. I followed the instructions and everything seemed to load onto the computer properly, but still can't use my little Musicstar midi keyboard. The manual says that it needs something called MPU-401.

I see there's still a problem with "Crystal PnP Audio System MPU-401 Compatible". When I go to the
Device Manager and look under 'sound; video and game controllers' I see:

Crystal Pnp Audio System Codec
Crystal PnP audio System Control Registers
Crystal PnP Audio System Joystick
Crystal PnP Audio System MPU-401 Compatible (this is the only one that has an
exclamation mark on it)

When I double click on 'Crystal PnP Audio System MPU-401 Compatible', under General it
says:

This device is not present, not working properly, or does not have all the drivers
installed. See your hardware documentation. (Code 24)

I went into the Driver index for 'Crystal PnP Audio System MPU-401 Compatible' and
updated it from the Crystal folder that someone else from the Toshiba Forum sent me. Did this twice and both times the
computer seemed to accept everything and complete the process, but when I went back
to the Device Manager window, it still has an exclamation mark by 'Crystal PnP Audio
System MPU-401 Compatible'.

Do you have any suggestions?

Thanks,
Cindy


----------

